
Chernobyl: Title Typography and Design Thread - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/graphic_design/comments/burcqg/absolutely_love_the_font_choice_for_the_chernobyl/
======
chdaniel
Saw it as well as I follow the subreddit. Not sure whether people here will
like it but I did — definitely it's about the little things since designers
geek over these small details.

Nonetheless I loved the typography as well (and the show)

------
tosh
TL;DR specifically about the font:

> essentially they created a font, as far as I understand. And the font was
> kind of inspired by Cyrillic fonts. And there’s a number of Cyrillic fonts
> that came out of the Soviet Union. The Soviet Union had their own state-run
> typography department and they did create a number of fonts, including
> something called – well, it’s referred to as Poor Man’s Futura. There’s a
> bunch of them. Anyway, the point is rather than font out and dork out, what
> we went for was that. Essentially an English font that conveyed the truth of
> what Soviet fonts looked like at the time.

They’ve got weird kerning. Some of the numbers are slightly bizarre for us.
And then we messed around with the color a little bit and we fuzzed some of
the edges just to make it feel like it was part of 1986.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/graphic_design/comments/burcqg/abso...](https://www.reddit.com/r/graphic_design/comments/burcqg/absolutely_love_the_font_choice_for_the_chernobyl/epk8pe5/)

segment from the podcast is at 55m 37s:

[http://scriptnotes.net/401-you-got-verve](http://scriptnotes.net/401-you-got-
verve)

